# Super Mario Odyssey - Super Mario 64 romhack released



## Deleted User (Apr 19, 2020)

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/supe...for-super-mario-64-is-available-for-download/

*Kaze Emanuar,* best known for the Super Mario Bros remake in Super Mario 64 and the VR mod for The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time, has released a new romhack for Super Mario 64. 
This romhack brings the gameplay mechanics and levels of Super Mario Odyssey to Super Mario 64.

Naturally, this romhack only works with the Nintendo 64 emulators on the PC. Thus, Super Mario Odyssey 64 is a game that only PC gamers can experience.

Players will have to patch the downloaded file on their Super Mario 64 US.z64 rom in order to make this work. You can download the Super Mario Odyssey 64 Patch from here. You can also download the patcher from here.


----------



## HideoKojima (May 1, 2020)

That's great!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (May 5, 2020)

It looks lovely. But, it really is not nice that it apprently does not work on a real Nintendo 64.


----------



## Deleted User (May 5, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> It looks lovely. But, it really is not nice that it apprently does not work on a real Nintendo 64.


Yeah, I would love to play this on my Wii...


----------



## enderer (May 5, 2020)

works on a wii u, running wii64 with sign_c2w patcher


----------



## superfox (May 6, 2020)

How did you get it working on wii u? I ran sign_c2w patcher then opened wii64 but it was just as bad as on the wii.


Edit: Never mind I got it to work


----------



## EPgrouch (May 6, 2020)

cool thanks. gonna check this out later.


----------



## Lostbhoy (May 6, 2020)

Had this injected on my wii u for a while now and plays great... Fantastic work from this guy and his mods.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (May 6, 2020)

Why won't it work on a real N64? What did he/she do?


----------



## cearp (May 6, 2020)

wow, this took dedication, he's a crazy guy...! really cool


----------



## BlackTopBeats (Aug 28, 2020)

_i got it running on my PSP 3000 it may not run smooth but it something I will not complain_


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Aug 29, 2020)

Amazing. Now he needs to turn Smash Ultimate into Smash Ultimate 64.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Aug 29, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> Why won't it work on a real N64? What did he/she do?


----------



## dragonmaster (Aug 29, 2020)

video was tooked down cool nintendo moves 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

video was taken out.
chill out nintendo dudes


----------



## f10945dummy (Apr 27, 2021)

Do you think anyone has any save of the super mario odyssey 64 patch? The link doesn't work anymore and i want to play the rom myself. Thank you in advance.


----------



## mja7011 (Apr 27, 2021)

The links are no longer available. Would this game work with NOT64 on the Wii?


----------



## 3DU (Jun 7, 2022)

mja7011 said:


> The links are no longer available. Would this game work with NOT64 on the Wii?


yes I have tried it however it is very slow for me sooooo


----------

